# Magischer Bogen (Gothic II)



## Xardas016 (15. Dezember 2004)

Wie kommt man ohne cheaten oder Akrobatik an den magischen Bogen im Addon-Teil ran?


----------



## Stargazer (15. Dezember 2004)

Xardas016 am 15.12.2004 13:16 schrieb:
			
		

> Wie kommt man ohne cheaten oder Akrobatik an den magischen Bogen im Addon-Teil ran?



Ich glaube der ist in einem Grab in der Addon Welt (habe das Spiel schon seit gut 1em Jahr nicht mehr gespielt......).
Zusätzlich gab es einen Feuerbogen (mit begrenzter Ammo) auf 



Spoiler



dem Banditenturm, wo Dexter ist.


----------



## Tine (15. Dezember 2004)

Meinst du "Bogen" oder "Armbrust"?
An magischen Bogen gibt's nur den Feuerbogen, aber der ist in der alten Welt (Gegend der Söldnerfarm, suchen musst du selber). Die magische Armbrust gibt's im Addon-Teil in einer Gruft, die du im Storyverlauf sowieso betreten musst.


----------



## Xardas (15. Dezember 2004)

er meint sicher den bogen in der neuen welt (DNdR) , der auf einer Art Plato kiegt. Da muss man erst eine recht breite Kluft überspringen .. aber ich hab das auch mal ohne Akrobatik versucht, aber nie geschafft. erst mit Akrobatik ging das. Also ich glaub anders is es nicht möglich.


----------



## loser3210 (15. Dezember 2004)

und falls du nicht weiß wie man akropatik bekommt ich habe es von einen trank bekommen also mal suchen    (glaub es war ein geschicklichkeits trank)


----------



## davied (15. Dezember 2004)

Akrobatik bekommt man ab 90 Dex. Du darfst die 90 Dex aber nicht durch einen Ring erreichen. Wenn du also z.b. 88 Dex hast und dann einen +5 Dex Ring anziehst hast du Akrobatik noch nicht. Dann kannst du allerings eine Goblinbeere essen/einen Dex Punkt lernen/Dex Trank trinken und dann den Ring wieder abziehen. Dann hast du selbst wenn du weniger als 90 Dex hast Akrobatik.

Hier ist auch noch ein Comic von Nachtwanderer wie man zum Magischen Bogen kommt  - und wieder zurück: http://home.arcor.de/nachtwanderer011/addon/magischerbogen.jpg


----------



## HerdyGerdy (15. Dezember 2004)

also ich hab es auch ohne akrobatik geschafft!!   
hab einfach snapperkraut gefuttert und dann oh wunder hat es nach mehreren anläufen gefunzt!! (nicht vergessen : rüstung ausziehn --> man springt dann einfach weiter) komischerweise hat es mit geschwindeigkeitstränken nicht geklappt.  :-o naja is ja egal wie man es rüber schafft man muss sich nur im klaren sein dass amn auch wieder zurück will   
also wenn man will geht es auch ohne akrobatik oder verwandlung wie im comic dargestellt !

p.s. ich bin auch wieder heil zurückgekommen wenn das nicht rausgekommen ist bei meinem bisherigen post   

mfg
Herdy


----------



## Homerclon (15. Dezember 2004)

HerdyGerdy am 15.12.2004 21:07 schrieb:
			
		

> also ich hab es auch ohne akrobatik geschafft!!
> hab einfach snapperkraut gefuttert und dann oh wunder hat es nach mehreren anläufen gefunzt!! (nicht vergessen : rüstung ausziehn --> man springt dann einfach weiter) komischerweise hat es mit geschwindeigkeitstränken nicht geklappt.  :-o naja is ja egal wie man es rüber schafft man muss sich nur im klaren sein dass amn auch wieder zurück will
> also wenn man will geht es auch ohne akrobatik oder verwandlung wie im comic dargestellt !
> 
> ...


Wenn du den Comic richtig gelesen hättest, hättest du gemerkt das da steht das man es auch ohne Akrobatic schaffen kann, darum geht es ja, mit Akrobatik ist dieser Sprung ja kein problem.


----------



## Xardas016 (16. Dezember 2004)

Homerclon am 15.12.2004 23:38 schrieb:
			
		

> HerdyGerdy am 15.12.2004 21:07 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Welcher Comic?!?


----------



## davied (16. Dezember 2004)

@Xardas016: Den habe ich schon oben verlinkt: http://home.arcor.de/nachtwanderer011/addon/magischerbogen.jpg


----------



## Xardas016 (17. Dezember 2004)

davied am 16.12.2004 14:57 schrieb:
			
		

> @Xardas016: Den habe ich schon oben verlinkt: http://home.arcor.de/nachtwanderer011/addon/magischerbogen.jpg


*

Sorry, hab ich nicht gesehen; Danke für die Hilfe!*


----------



## LhUnOn (18. Dezember 2004)

man kommt auch rüber wenn man sich in einen schattenläufer verwandelt


----------

